# bitters bottle



## smcajunlady (Apr 3, 2005)

Looking for information on my old bitters bottle. I have many close to it but they where by Wheaten. 
 Mine is purple, about 3-4 inches tall, no stamp on bottom, ALANCASTER'S INDIAN VEGETABLE JAUNDICE BITTERS on one side and COL. SAM JOHNSON PROPRIETOR PICHMOND VA 1852 on the other side, all in raised letters. Most I have seen in my search say Richmond, VA but mine has PICHMOND VA . It is very good condition with no chips or cracks. Appreciate any information.


----------



## Pettydigger (Apr 3, 2005)

Can you post a picture of your bottle? Sounds like a reproduction Sabrina, however I'm not sure without seeing it.


----------



## smcajunlady (Apr 3, 2005)

I will try to post picture. I'm not good with my new camera yet. But what makes it a reproduction does originals have some other ID marks to look for. I lady once told me she thought it wasn't a repro because of bubbles in glass and the way the glass was made looked really old. I keep trying to upload pictures and it says file to large????


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Apr 3, 2005)

resize your picture. bubbles dont mean it's old. they are good at tricking people, the best get taken some times

 rick


----------



## Pettydigger (Apr 3, 2005)

Try to crop just the picture of you bottle, leaving out all that is around it. What software are you using to transfer pics to your PC?


----------



## smcajunlady (Apr 3, 2005)

Hope the pictures are here! They may not be very good.


----------



## smcajunlady (Apr 3, 2005)

Here is another picture I think a little better


----------



## smcajunlady (Apr 3, 2005)

Im trying to post pictures but i can't seem to get it to load right, So I'm trying again


----------



## Pettydigger (Apr 3, 2005)

O.K. Sabrina, your pics are not loading to the forum. What does the bottom of the bottle have on it? Also at the top of the neck can you see a mold seam on each side, does it go to the very top or does it end before the top of the lip? Make sure when you try to post a pic- click on embed picture in post then click here to upload, browse to where you saved your picture then click ok.
                                                                                        Josh


----------



## Pettydigger (Apr 3, 2005)

You are right lobeycat, after searching several of my books..... The bottle was never made with that embossing[] Sorry smcajunlady, hope this helps you.
                                                                   Josh


----------



## smcajunlady (Apr 3, 2005)

The seam goes up on both sides and ends and and has a seam on the neck. There is no mark on bottom. All raise letters and PIC HMOND VA. Oh well if its a fake, I've enjoyed it as a small vase for all those mini flowers my kids bring me

 Thanks for all your help guys and girls


----------



## Pettydigger (Apr 3, 2005)

Sabrina, I have alot of bottles and jars that hold flowers out of my gardens through the summer as well. My kids think it is cool to put cut flowers in my old bottles. Just be very cautious on buying bottles and if it looks to good to be true, it more than likely is not the real deal. It is best to do some research on the net on bottle identification and how to date old bottles, and this forum will be very helpful also[]


----------



## smcajunlady (Apr 3, 2005)

Thank you for advise, I got this at a yardsale for a nichel. But I was curious about it for along time. I don't really know enough about old bottles so I though I would ask more informed brainy people. So thanks for help.


----------



## bearswede (Apr 5, 2005)

Who you callin' a idiot servant? I ain't none o' dat, you ol' poe-cat, you...

 Gheeese, howdie!!


----------



## smcajunlady (Apr 5, 2005)

Howdie guys and gals.  What would a original bitters bottle of this kind be marked or what would I look for?


----------



## BRIAN S. (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi Sabrina ,
  First off .... There was a Bitters produced with your bottles name and embossing ! It is A LANCASTER / INDIAN VEGETABLE / JUANDICE BITTERS // COL. SAM JOHNSON / PROPRIETOR // RICHMOND , VA // 1852 .... But it is a square Amber bottle with a long tapered collar.
  If I remember correctly..... I believe there was another original Lancaster's that was similar in shape to yours. That was Aqua and 12 sided , and about the same size as an Atwoods Juandice Bitters( approx. 6" tall ). And the only embossing on it was A.LANCASTER INDIAN VEGETABLE JUANDICE BITTERS and it lacked the rest of the embossing ( Col. Sam Johnson Proprietor Richmond VA 1852). 
 I'll have to check some references to be sure on the second one. 
 But , yours you have pictured IS A REPRO....these have been reproduced quite a bit. I can't recall ever seeing a repro in the Aqua coloration...something else I will have to study on. 
  Brian


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 7, 2005)

SMCAJUNLADY...your  A.Lancaster's Bitters bottle can be found in amethyst with both a Wheaton and Taiwan base embossing and dates to the 1970's...


----------

